# ESB charge €20 for storage heaters and €200 to get rid of them.



## Blackhorse B (2 Sep 2009)

hi,

I have those storage heaters from ESB which are a complete rip off.

Anyway I replaced them a few weeks ago and found that ESB are charging a monthly fee charge for these heaters even if they are not being used (surely illegal?) and want a fee of €211 to send out their guy to remove them? I think this is surely wrong?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## sparkeee (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: Esb*

Its news to me.


----------



## Towger (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: Esb*

Sounds like the standard charge to get rid of Night Saver. Nothing new there!


----------



## pudds (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: Esb*

News to me also, are ya sure it's not a charge for fitting the heaters for you, spread over a few months.  Have you talked to them yet.


----------



## Blackhorse B (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: Esb*

yes it is the charge for removing them i did speak with them, 200e to take back something you dont want seems very steep. but also the heaters are removed i.e there is no usage on night storage and they still continue to charge to 20e pm surely that is wrong?


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Sep 2009)

If its in your contract how is it wrong?


----------



## Fnergg (3 Sep 2009)

What the OP is referring to is the exchange of the Nightsaver meter to a standard 24 hour meter. Now that he/she is no longer using night storage heaters he/she obviously feels there is no benefit to be gained from the Nightsaver meter and as there is an increased Standing Charge for having a Nightsaver meter he/she is going to lose out financially.

The charge for exchanging the meter is €196. At one time - up to a few years ago - any such meter exchange would have been done free of charge by ESB. The costs involved were spread across the entire customer base - I caclulate they would have amounted to about 20 cent per customer per year. However, the mandarins in the Commission for Energy Regulation deemed that this approach was inequitable and they invoked the "polluter pays" principle i.e. the individual customer getting the work done must pay, not the general body of customers. ESB were therefore obliged to pass on the costs to the individual customer and that is why the OP has been quoted this amount.

Don't blame the ESB - blame the CER!

And it doesn't matter if you are a customer of Bord Gais or Airtricity - they are required to pass on the charge to you as well.

Incidentally, ESB does not supply or remove the storage heaters. 

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Capricorn 1 (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: ESB charge €20 for storage heaters and €200 to get rid of them.*

Where can I get new storage heaters?  I have some and they have become very shabby. I would like to replace them, or at least the outside casing.


----------



## packard (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: ESB charge €20 for storage heaters and €200 to get rid of them.*

Electrical wholesalers


----------



## TheShark (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: ESB charge €20 for storage heaters and €200 to get rid of them.*



Capricorn 1 said:


> Where can I get new storage heaters?  I have some and they have become very shabby. I would like to replace them, or at least the outside casing.


Charlie Shields , Goldenbridge Industrial Est , Inchicore is the cheapest that I found.


----------



## bacchus (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: ESB charge €20 for storage heaters and €200 to get rid of them.*



Capricorn 1 said:


> Where can I get new storage heaters?



I used this company some years ago 
[broken link removed]
no connection, just found their services & prices good.


----------



## Capricorn 1 (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: ESB charge €20 for storage heaters and €200 to get rid of them.*

Thanks for the info, I'll try some of those places.


----------

